# Servicing



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Serviced my Giotto Evo today. Backflush with Cafiza and de-scale with citric acid. No real evidence of scale so I guess Ashbrook has been doing its job. Only disturbing thing, bits of chrome appearing when flushing. Also took the panels off and made minor changes to pipe routing where they were touching the case and vibrating. Raised the pressure switch setting by half a turn to 'on at 1 bar off at 1.1 bar'. Turned out to be a bad move, will return to original tomorrow. Where before, no cooling flush necessary, now it is. No obvious change to steaming potential. Following the Bellabarista instructions I did get a bit of squeaking from the lever during the process and, as promised in the instructions this disappeared swiftly after a few flushes without any need to add lubricant to the cams etc. Pleasantly surprised by the lack of scale, worried by the chrome flakes. Won't now bother to descale for at last another year.


----------

